# pecan for smoking



## deepwoodsdeacon (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone ever used nuts, pecan, hickory, walnut or the like for smoking fuel. Hmmm.. pistachios...


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

Search for ChefRob doing some smoking with Pistachios - I seem to remember he did one a while back


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 29, 2010)

It sure seem like an awful lot of work. Now you have to crack the shell and remove the nuts fruit so it won't blow up I guess. Go For It and let us know.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 29, 2010)

You know when I didn't have access to pecan wood I would go to a nearby pecan shelling plant and ask for the shells.  They made good smoke when used in smaller amounts.

You have a lot of fat in nut meat. Never did it but I would believe with something like pecan you would get a dark almost black smoke from all the oil and carbohydrates in the nut meat.


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 29, 2010)

Well I use alot of Pecan.  I do know a plant of some sort down here tosses the shells as scrap according to a old neighbor.  Hmmm.  Couple trash bags full of shells maybe?


----------



## smokermark (Dec 29, 2010)

I've never used nut shells for smoking but have read about it and have seen a couple vendors that offer pecan and hazelenut. I have used (a little bit) of corncob smoking pork with good results. Might be interesting. I understand that walnut wood is quite potent so the shells may be similar.


----------

